

Ask HN: Things to do while listening to podcast - bruna597

What do you do while listening to podcast? I used to listen when I had to drive my car to work, but now I work at home. I find really difficult to stand still, doing nothing besides listening. Any tips?
======
johansch
Doing the laundry/dishes/cleaning?

~~~
bruna597
Yeah, I think that mechanical work is the best choice. I can't concentrate in
two tasks that requires intellectual skills.

~~~
CindyPtn
I knit! Learning great new things and getting handknits out of it is pretty
interesting. Once you get decent skills, you can knit without thinking too
much about it but it keeps your hands busy.

------
jameshk
I program.

